# [Great news] Handbrake now capable of GPU accelerated encoding :D



## digit.sh (May 28, 2013)

Source:
Handbrake news 
and 
Milestone OpenCL beta

Made my day. Free Software wins


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 28, 2013)

Quick sync works as well. I think it is the first free software to get quick sync support. Really very well done.

Quick sync works as well. I think it is the first free software to get quick sync support. Really very well done.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 28, 2013)

What is it exactly?


----------



## anirbandd (May 28, 2013)

Handbrake is a video encoder. capable of advanced commands. 

but GPU encoding is not the same quality as CPU. it may be fast, but fast aint better.

*trac.handbrake.fr/milestone/OpenCL%20Beta

that link says it all..
this is not doubt a good improvement, but not a thing of joy for the quality junkies, including me. :\


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 4, 2013)

^^Quicksync has much better quality.

^^Quicksync has much better quality.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 4, 2013)

Huuuh??


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 6, 2013)

^^You mean quick sync has bad quality??


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 6, 2013)

I dont say it. 

The figures say it.

Google for GPU encoding vs CPU encoding. There was a Tom's Hardware comparision, afaik.

and for definitive proof, you should visit the IRCs sometime.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 6, 2013)

^^can you provide the link please.
Btw, what is IRC?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 7, 2013)

*www.google.co.in/search?q=GPU+enco...ding&aqs=chrome.0.57&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Internet Chat Rooms

IRC Server: chat.freenode.net 
More information about the freenode network can be found ​here.

Channels: #handbrake and #handbrake-dev 

IRC chat logs: ​#handbrake and ​#handbrake-dev


----------

